# Bessingham Manor - September 2012



## steve2109 (Sep 15, 2012)

Visited today with my daughter, was a good explore when you get past all the nettles !. Shame to see such a glorious place falling apart, didn't venture upstairs as the whole place is extremely dangerous and most of the floors are now gone... a little history then the pictures...

Built in 1870 for the Spurrell family, who had farming connections in Suffolk going back over 500 years, the house originally had 52-acres but this has now been reduced to a more manageable five. The house remained in the Spurrell family until the last member died in 1952. It was then bought by Robert Gamble who eventually found maintenance a significant challenge which was compounded by a poor quality roof repair which failed leading to massive water damage to part of the house, including the collapse of sections of the second floor. The near derelict state of the interior is mirrored in the exterior which is partially supported by scaffolding or probably held together by the extensive ivy. Perhaps questions should be asked as to why this gradual decay was not spotted by the local conservation department who may have been able to force repairs before the damage became so extensive?

It was in this sorry state that the house was finally put up for auction in September 2009 with the agents, William H Brown, who optimistically thought it might go for around £900,000 – despite a likely £1m bill to fully restore the house. Unsurprisingly, it failed to reach even the reserve of £640,000 from a starting price of £400,000. To compound the problems, thieves also broke in and stole a fireplace from one of the ground floor rooms. Despite this the agents have continued to try to find a buyer but with only limited success.

By the beginning of 2010, there were three offers on the table. Two were from individuals looking to create family homes but worryingly, one of the offers still in the table was from a developer looking for a commercial project – which is probably an inappropriate enabling development. With all the wealth still available and our nation’s ostensible love of older buildings, it is sad and mystifying as to it’s been so difficult to find a sympathetic owner. Once restored the house would probably be worth several million – so if someone has approximately £1.5m needing a profitable use then this would be the ideal opportunity


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice one, looks like a proper good old explore. Where's your partner in crime, was she being extra shy today?

I'll have to get up there myself for a look...

Cheers


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 15, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Nice one, looks like a proper good old explore. Where's your partner in crime, was she being extra shy today?
> 
> I'll have to get up there myself for a look...
> 
> Cheers



she felt uneasy in the house, I think it freaked her out a bit


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 15, 2012)

Some places are like that, she should try doing a new place solo one day... that'll freak her out


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 15, 2012)

*Trashed and rotten... but still a really lovely place*


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2012)

Shame its on its last legs! great report thanks forsharing.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 15, 2012)

You missed the Cellars! Good shots though.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Sep 15, 2012)

I really like that,ace pics too...


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 15, 2012)

Black Shuck said:


> You missed the Cellars! Good shots though.



saw the cellars but my daughter was getting freaked out so didn't go down them, plus the stairs down were not looking very safe !


----------



## MD (Sep 15, 2012)

nice shots 
its a shame to see it getting worse  
upstairs is ok if you stick to the edges


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 15, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> saw the cellars but my daughter was getting freaked out so didn't go down them, plus the stairs down were not looking very safe !



Yes they don't look safe Steve, but they're actually concrete underneath the rotten wood


----------



## Bones out (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice work my man!

You know, I really like Bessingham although I have only paid two visits...

Someone is doing some low key work inside all the time and I wonder why, like why support the stairs when they have gone and yet leave the roof like a collendor?? 

And yet an all too familiar story of everything inside looted...

Thanks for sharing, and Your daughter will understand this.... On my second visit, on my own, in the room with the red wallpaper, I lined up a fireplace shot, it was all deathly quiet and still being a fine summers day, when I heard a sort of shredding noise.. The damn wallpaper behind me decided to part from the wall in a downward fashion. After all that time of being on that wall it decided to go then.. I lost a bit of weight very quickly.


----------



## darbians (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm guessing there is an easier entry than the one I took! Upstairs is perfectly fine around the landing. Its not until you go down the hallway that the floors get rotten.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Sep 16, 2012)

Such a shame it's so trashed, looked a lovely place. Excellent report & pics


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 16, 2012)

nice work Steve thanks for sharing


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 16, 2012)

Great work Steve, fantastic report and pics!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 16, 2012)

Great photos Steve2109. Cheers for posting.


----------



## GeorgieKirrin (Sep 16, 2012)

Great shots, lovely house, sad story...



Bonesout said:


> And yet an all too familiar story of everything inside looted...



I've often wondered what part our reports play in raising awareness of the goodies available for looting..? Not saying we shouldn't do what we do, just wondered...!


----------



## Jet48 (Sep 17, 2012)

Shame a lovely old house is left to rot like this. great pictures thanks


----------



## skankypants (Sep 19, 2012)

Great report and very intresting shots..thanks for posting


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 19, 2012)

Great stuff, looks like a nice explore, shame its been left to rot,if only i had 1.5 million!! great report


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad to see her hanging on and that the organ and those gorgeous fireplaces haven't been nicked yet! Great pics!


----------

